# Empire State Championship Series 2010



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 29, 2010)

The Empire State Championship Series has a new leader! After the Second leg at Boston Hills your leaders are:

1 I Que
2 Double D's BBQ
3 Diva Q
4 Jacked Up
5 Doghouse Willie
6 Buckner Brothers Barbeque
7 Donnies Smokehouse
8 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
9 Hawg Doctors
10 Can't Stop Grillin'

See full results at http://www.nybbqchamp.com

See you at Lake Placid!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 9, 2010)

The Empire State Championship Series is up and running now! After the third leg at Lake Placid your leaders are:

1 I Que
2 Jacked Up
3 Can't Stop Grillin'
4 Yabba Dabba Que!
5 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
6 Double D's BBQ
7 Good Smoke BBQ
8 Diva Q
9 Doghouse Willie
10 Mr Bobo's Traveling BBQ Allstars

See full results at http://www.nybbqchamp.com

See you at Troy Pigout!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 20, 2010)

The Empire State  Championship Series is half way done! After the fourth leg your leaders are:

1    Jacked Up
2    Can't Stop Grillin'
3    Yabba Dabba Que!
4    Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
5    I Que
6    Mr Bobo's Traveling BBQ Allstars
7    Good Smoke BBQ
8    ZBQ
9    Swamp Pit BBQ
10   BBQ Magicians


See full results at http://www.nybbqchamp.com

See you at Brockport!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2010)

Great info. I can't run with those big dogs, so I'll just stay under the porch.  

PIGS


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 2, 2010)

Starting the home stretch. After the fifth leg your leaders are:

1 Jacked Up
2 Good Smoke BBQ
3 ZBQ
4 Can't Stop Grillin'
5 Yabba Dabba Que!
6 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
7 I Que
8 Donnies Smokehouse
9 Mr Bobo's Traveling BBQ Allstars
10 Buckner Brothers Barbeque


See full results at http://www.nybbqchamp.com

See you at the Brethren!


----------

